# River Saugeye and Sauger



## AnglinMueller

Does anyone know if river fishing for saugeye and sauger in the fall is any good or not? Also what tactics and areas are best for them? Thnks for any help in advnce.


----------



## tcba1987

It can be pretty good.............i catch saugeyes pretty much all winter long on 2-3 inch Grubs with a 1/8 ounce jig head fished SLOWLY along the bottom !!!


----------



## AnglinMueller

What kinds of areas are the best to fish for them during the colder months and is any river in particular better than others for them?


----------



## SConner

Fishing for them should be pretty good into December. Bite does slow down some through winter, but they can be caught. Fish below lowhead dams and at top of deeper holes. Fish at sun up or sun down. The colder it gets, the slower your presentation needs to be. Curly tail jigs, vibes, and husky jerks are a few lures that should produce results.

Hope this helps, feel free to PM me if you have more questions.


----------



## dacrawdaddy

The best advice I can give you is to fish during low light periods regardless of bait being used. Sassy shads and Slider Whirley bees are my favorite baits. Short hops works best during the coldest water periods(watch your line like a hawk as the bait falls) and a slow steady retrieve works before winter rolls around. The most productive areas to fish are tributary mouths. Sauger will move shallow right before nightfall.


----------



## jshbuckeye

I always heard on the river there are warm water discharges to fish also. Never been there but i hear some of the other guys talk about it.


----------



## gobie

around it picks up when water is around 50degrees. try fishing mouths of creeks that have deep water. fish deep holes first. try bright grubs on 3/8 lead heads. fish vertically under boat. asdding a minnow or small piece of worm helps a lot. dont be afraid to change colors. just bounce on bottem. 
vbees are a good lure too. i likeyellow and orange baits. but somtimes other colors work better. just work up and down under boat. hope this helps.
they also say high watwer levels help at creek mouths. good luck
let me know if this helps gobie


----------



## riverKing

ok, your in SW ohio.
little miami for the next two weeks will have fair but consistant sauger fishing with some large fish that will often take anything. small cranks will work but I like oldies, 3in white grub. lovelnad down
lmr from ft ancient to fosters, will be hit or miss, fish bigger grubs, fish fast, they will be big sauger
gmr, any honey hole in the river is ok now and gets better depending on water levels and weather through december. two things, go shallow, and go big. 5 in swimbaits are not out of the question. bump tackle up in size because we catch a ton of flatheads on swimbaits this time of year. actually we just call it flathead fishing now because we catch more of them than the eyes but who cares.
both river btw have all three types. on the lmr it will most definantly be a sauger, than a walleye, than a saugeye, on the gmr that is reversed.
night fishing is an option but frankly I catch more eyes midday in two ft of water, but the night is nice if you are short on time, or if you like flatties.

only keep what you can eat tonight!!


----------

